# Manchester an district cat club show



## Jen26

Hi, just wondering if any of you are going to the mancheseter show on 3rd may?


----------



## Maxwell

I am  Im taking three


----------



## mattyh

Sorry this is OT... but where do you find the details for said cat shows 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Jen26

If you look on the gccf webite all the info you need is on there.


----------



## mattyh

Thanks .


----------



## ChinaBlue

I will be at the show helping some friends out on their stall. I do miss showing a cat but have nothing to show at the moment


----------



## may

Yes I'm going with two cats 
I hope we can meet up for a chat


----------



## Biawhiska

Nope.... Will be at another Cat Show much closer to home


----------



## Saynamore

I was going to go, just for a look/see. Now I have a visitor coming to take a photo of a couple of my furries, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore

Got the Gwynedd schedule through today, its not until July but that's usually a good show at Queensferry


----------



## may

Saynamore said:


> Got the Gwynedd schedule through today, its not until July but that's usually a good show at Queensferry


I got mine too  are you at that show? I'm at the show


----------



## Saynamore

Depends if I've got any ready nearer to the closing date May!  Its looking doubtful at the moment because they are all calling their heads off and quite short in coat  Would be nice to meet up with you again and have a lookie at your babes


----------



## Maxwell

Good luck everyone who's at the show tomorrow...
come and say hi... it'll be nice to put faces to names xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Second that MaxwellHope everyone has a great day and enjoys the show as much as i'm sure your cats will


----------



## Saynamore

mattyh said:


> Thanks .


Oi! mister you wont have time to go tomoz your photographing my cats!!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore

Good luck everyone at our N.W. show, get on with your results as soon as you can, hoping to hear good news all round


----------



## Saynamore

Oh and if anyone has time, please could you get the Persian open adult and kitten results down for me in their catalogue, pretty please ( May/ Kelly's OH)??????? xxxxxx


----------



## mattyh

Saynamore said:


> Oi! mister you wont have time to go tomoz your photographing my cats!!!!!!


Plenty of other shows though


----------



## Saynamore

This much is true bud, will get kettle on ready tomorrow afts, lol  also have a cold beer ready if you would prefer


----------



## mattyh

Saynamore said:


> This much is true bud, will get kettle on ready tomorrow afts, lol  also have a cold beer ready if you would prefer


Coffee & 2 with milk will be fine  I'm driving, so no beer for me .. Plus it affects my camera holding abilities


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Will pester oh for you tomoz Chrissy-don't want to pressure him the night before a show


----------



## Saynamore

Oh sh*t that means I'll have to pinch some sugar from somewhere, hope my mum brings some up  I don't know these peeps that like their coffee to taste like syrup, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore

Siamese Kelly said:


> Will pester oh for you tomoz Chrissy-don't want to pressure him the night before a show


Thanks doll, just get him to write down results of adult tortie self persian open and kitten tortie self persian open (1st, 2nd, 3rd) and either post on here or pm me the results and full names/prefixes from the catalogue, if you can include date of births too that would be good . Don't ask for much do I, pmsl , but you will be my bestest bestest friend if you can sort that! lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxC.


----------



## mattyh

Saynamore said:


> Oh sh*t that means I'll have to pinch some sugar from somewhere, hope my mum brings some up  I don't know these peeps that like their coffee to taste like syrup, pmsl


Should I bring some supplies 



Saynamore said:


> Thanks doll, just get him to write down results of adult tortie self persian open and kitten tortie self persian open (1st, 2nd, 3rd) and either post on here or pm me the results and full names/prefixes from the catalogue, if you can include date of births too that would be good . Don't ask for much do I, pmsl , but you will be my bestest bestest friend if you can sort that! lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxC.


----------



## Saynamore

No, your alright lad, I think I've got some sugar somewhere tucked away for cornflakes and stuff, pmsl


----------



## Saynamore

OK get your results up folks who went!!!!!!!!! don't keep us in suspenders, lol


----------



## lizward

We went with Ch Emerisle Raffles Ofcairnie (Tiffanie male) - first show we've taken him to, we bought him in as a mature boy back in February. The last one we entered, we didn't take him as he had a chunk taken out of him by someone or other (well OK, it doesn't take much to narrow down who it must have been I suppose, the kittens are due in 9 days time) and the hair was only just beginning to grow back. Well it's still noticeably shorter but we figured we'd take the risk, having checked that "area of shorter hair" is not among the reasons listed to reject a cat under section D! Actually I don't really know why I worried before, there was a British there today with a totally bald strip round its neck, presumably some sort of flea collar allergy, and it got the Imperial! Anyway, returning to the hall at lunchtime we saw "A" on the results slip. Of course we thought the worst, here we go, section D clearance!

On returning to the pen we found Raffles still there with no note on the pen. Eventually it turned out that the judge (who perhaps had better remain nameless!) thought he was a girl (the girl in the pen next door was absent) and that he had been placed in the wrong pen!

Raffles is an entire boy. How any judge could mistake him for a girl is beyond me, unless it was because he smelled nice - I bathed him yesterday. Wish I hadn't bothered, he came 3/3 in the grand and got his CC witheld on the grounds of his coat. It didn't look very good. Judge said she found a knot in his trousers as well which we hadn't spotted, and then said his coat was tarnished round the back legs (he's silver) and that was why she thought he was a girl because the girl next door was a tortie so she thought he was a tortie. O well. 

We also took our Tiffanie kitten. Last show she got 1st withheld. Today she did rather better, got 1st and BOB, so at least it wasn't a complete waste of time going.

Liz


----------



## Maxwell

home now.... flippin exhausted
had a good day.
went to the trafford centre and spent a fortune
the 3 catlings did well....
Lara got first in open, best of breed and best of variety kitten
nico got second in open and two firsts in the side classes
Kira got a second in open and a first in her side class
so was well chuffed..


----------



## lizward

Maxwell said:


> went to the trafford centre and spent a fortune


We went to the Trafford centre and spent £2.49 between us! (stingy husband) - very tempted by some of those large cat scratchers at the show though so might well be spending a bit on those soon (if husband can be persuaded / distracted!)

Well done you!

Liz


----------



## Saynamore

lizward said:


> We went with Ch Emerisle Raffles Ofcairnie (Tiffanie male) - first show we've taken him to, we bought him in as a mature boy back in February. The last one we entered, we didn't take him as he had a chunk taken out of him by someone or other (well OK, it doesn't take much to narrow down who it must have been I suppose, the kittens are due in 9 days time) and the hair was only just beginning to grow back. Well it's still noticeably shorter but we figured we'd take the risk, having checked that "area of shorter hair" is not among the reasons listed to reject a cat under section D! Actually I don't really know why I worried before, there was a British there today with a totally bald strip round its neck, presumably some sort of flea collar allergy, and it got the Imperial! Anyway, returning to the hall at lunchtime we saw "A" on the results slip. Of course we thought the worst, here we go, section D clearance!
> 
> On returning to the pen we found Raffles still there with no note on the pen. Eventually it turned out that the judge (who perhaps had better remain nameless!) thought he was a girl (the girl in the pen next door was absent) and that he had been placed in the wrong pen!
> 
> Raffles is an entire boy. How any judge could mistake him for a girl is beyond me, unless it was because he smelled nice - I bathed him yesterday. Wish I hadn't bothered, he came 3/3 in the grand and got his CC witheld on the grounds of his coat. It didn't look very good. Judge said she found a knot in his trousers as well which we hadn't spotted, and then said his coat was tarnished round the back legs (he's silver) and that was why she thought he was a girl because the girl next door was a tortie so she thought he was a tortie. O well.
> 
> We also took our Tiffanie kitten. Last show she got 1st withheld. Today she did rather better, got 1st and BOB, so at least it wasn't a complete waste of time going.
> 
> Liz


Good news with your girl at least Liz! and congats! Sounds like the judges had their heads up their asses as usual! Don't spose you got any of the other results down did you? C.x.


----------



## lizward

No, sorry, didn't even get the full results from my own section. If it's of interest in the future I'll make sure we get any section anyone wants. There was a super little Chinny that won best in show something (presumably LH kitten since it was quite small)

Liz


----------



## Jen26

Hi all ,I took Tricky yesterday my brown marbled bengal.
He got 1st and bob in the open ( he was the only male neuter though), And 3rd in a side class, he didnt place in the other 2 classes. He has a little pip in the last link of his tail, some judges seem to ignore it others dont. Pleased all the same. Sorry no pictures i forgot my camerea.
Congrats to all of you aswell!


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Congrats to you Liz,and to you Jen and MaxwellChrissy-totally forgotsorry but will let oh on pc and post them if ya still want them


----------



## may

Congratulations Liz,and to you Jen and Maxwell


----------



## Saynamore

Siamese Kelly said:


> Congrats to you Liz,and to you Jen and MaxwellChrissy-totally forgotsorry but will let oh on pc and post them if ya still want them


Well if he got them brillo pads, if not it dont really matter much


----------



## Maxwell

Well done everyone
Jen, I must have seen you....???

here is my baby..


----------



## ChinaBlue

Hi - for any Raggie lovers amongst you here are the results

IMP GCC Gr Ch Silkiestar Raphael (66 31) 
Res IMP GCC Gr Ch Dizzipaws Bruce (66) 

AOV SLH Champion Adult Female 
One ragdoll entered  not placed. 

AC Colourpointed/Mitted Ragdoll Adult Male 
1st, CC & BOB Groovicats Kokomo (66a) 


AC Colourpointed/Mitted Ragdoll Adult Female 
1st & CC Safeline Teaset (66) 
2nd Groovicats Allegra (66) 

AC Bi-colour Ragdoll Adult Male 
BOB Gr Ch Silkiestar Raphael (66 31) 

AC Colourpointed/Mitted Ragdoll Kitten Male
1st & BOB Moongem Raffles (66) 
2nd Emerisle Jakeoftopazicatz (66) 
3rd Dizzipaws Krug (66) 

AC Colourpointed/Mitted Ragdoll Kitten Female 
1st Magisragis Rose Cotton (66) 
2nd Adatelo Lolas Athena (66) 

AOV SLH Premier Neuter Female
GPC Gr Ch & Pr Pollywoffles Bluemist (66a) 

AOV SLH Premier Neuter Male 
GPC Pr Dizzipaws Chuckie (66a) 

AC Colourpointed/Mitted Ragdoll Neuter Male 
1st (pc w/h). Groovicats Spirit of America (66) 
2nd Finefeline Bubo Magellan (66a) 


AC Colourpointed/Mitted Ragdoll Neuter Female 
BOB Gr Ch & Pr Pollywoffles Bluemist (66a) 


AC Bi-colour Ragdoll Neuter Female 
1st, PC & BOB Vonvarda Ka China (66 31a)

AC Bi-colour Ragdoll Neuter Male 
1st, PC & BOB Spiritdancers Darcey (66 31)


----------



## Jen26

Hi maxwell, you probably would of saw me , i had the only brown marble in the male neuter class pen 282


----------

